# Herp Care Software 2.0 released!



## LotusE (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm very proud to announce the release of version 2.0 of my freeware Herp Care Software (HCS) this week. 

This version has some big improvements compared to the previous version, like a full-blown menu and help file, a new species screen. A SCHEDULER to schedule your herp's feedings, a new improved way of printing, etc... 

You can download this freeware software from my website: 

The GeckoCam 


For those who don't know HCS yet: this software enables you track the vital statistics of your herps, like feeding, length, weight, sickness, etc... 

You can also manage the humidity, temperature, etc... of your enclosures. 

And best of all, it's freeware. But if you like it , please donate some money so I can keep developing this software to make it a reference for every herp keeper! 

I'm still looking for some major sponsors in the industry who want to support my project in the future, so if you know anyone who might be interested, do not hesitate to let him/her contact me. 

Enjoy the software! 

Cheers 

LotusE


----------



## deifiler (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll download it in a bit, though I don't really have any herps,and I don't know how applicable/appropriate the program will be to arachnids/inverts

Not complaining, but it'd really be nice for a change if advertisers became established members before advertising as oppose to joining to advertise then vanishing...

Perhaps if you post more and put your time into the forum, its members will put the time into your cause.


----------



## LotusE (Jan 24, 2004)

Not complaining or anything,

But I really don't have the time to become an established member of all forums there are on the internet. I spend most of my time programming this FREEWARE software, trying to help as many herpers as possible AND giving support for this software.

So excuse me if I just pop in to say, "Look guys, this software may help you and you can download it for free from my website". If it doesn't help you, fine, just, uninstall it. 

And what you call 'Advertizing' is just asking, that if someone likes the software, they are always free to help me developing this software on the long term by donating some money.

So, I will not put time in the forum, but instead of posting on a twenty or more forums on the internet to become an established member, I will be making functional analysis, developing and debugging my software, giving support to the users every evening, trying to help as many herpers as possible. How's that for a cause?

Cheers

LotusE


----------



## Kaos (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks LotusE!

Have looked at you program. Seems like a really nice program, have started on making something a bit similar myself in Acces, but now i don't think i will have to finish it  

Works fine for tarantulas and scorpions to.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks for the info...I've dl'd it, and I'll play around with it and see how it works. I've been needing something nice and simple for my breeding projects...thanks for posting!


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 24, 2004)

*Cool!*

Pretty cool, Lotus!

Thank you for posting it!

Peace,

paul


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll stick with snake tracker, your is ok, but S.T. has the bugs out and is much more inclusive. Keep working on it an I might switch eventually.
Rev


----------



## Shellob (Jan 24, 2004)

I like the idea, but as a novice T. keeper, will this software be usefull?


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jan 24, 2004)

Any chance on seeing a version for Mac? It sounds useful 

-Bryan


----------



## Navaros (Jan 24, 2004)

Shellob, I think it would be useful, not that big of a DL, it is worth it. Great job LotusE, BTW do I know you from #geckochat or #gexfiles?


----------



## KoRn (Jan 25, 2004)

Dude, ya thanks man, thats a pretty badd ass Proggie.  whats Snake Tracker? never heard of it, got a link?


----------



## LotusE (Jan 25, 2004)

I was around alot on geckoisland.com


----------



## LotusE (Jan 25, 2004)

reverendsterlin,

If you've got any suggestions to improve HCS, please do not hesitate to post them on my forum.

Cheers

LotusE


----------



## Navaros (Jan 25, 2004)

Lotus are you the guy in Japan?


----------



## LotusE (Jan 25, 2004)

No, Europe.

Cheers


LotusE


----------



## Navaros (Jan 25, 2004)

Ah, had you confused with this site.
http://www.herpcam.com/geckocam.htm


----------



## LotusE (Jan 25, 2004)

that's quite allright, mine is www.thegeckocam.com .


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 27, 2004)

LotusE the feeding schelder dont work ... i fill all gabs that i have  found but when i  open  it  i see only blank exel cels
 whot i need to do tu set this program to remind me about fedding time ?? !! 

=D =D


----------



## Navaros (Jan 27, 2004)

Works for me. I set the program up with all the feeding records for my snakes up to the most current. When you open the program and go to "manage your herps" if something needs to be fed that day a box will pop up telling you. Make sure that when you make the species profile to input the amount of days between feedings.


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 27, 2004)

yes i did it ....but  the pop up is always blank : [


----------



## Navaros (Jan 27, 2004)

Weird.:?  I guess Lotus is going to have to help you with that one.   I am loving this software, best herp tracking program I have used. Thanks Lotus!


----------



## LotusE (Jan 28, 2004)

You can find an explanation of how to make the feeding schedule work, just by pressing F1 in the Feed me screen, or on the forum on my site, Under "Help Wanted"->Herp Screen.


Cheers

LotusE


----------



## OldHag (Jan 28, 2004)

I downloaded it and used it but it kept freezing and it installed 3 icons on my screen and so I was going to uninstall it and try again and it wont let me uninstall because its Corrupted   Ive got it deleted now...but dang..what happened?? It looked good before it went FUBAR
Michelle


----------



## MrT (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had trouble installing it too.
I think it going now though.
Looks pretty neat. 

E


----------



## LotusE (Jan 28, 2004)

When first opening the software, it does make 2 icons on your desktop, so you have 3 icons. So this is normal.

Cheers

LotusE


----------



## OldHag (Jan 30, 2004)

what are the other two Icons for?? and how can i get rid of them?? they keep coming back....it bothers me.


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2004)

LotusE,
I downloaded pics. on the main page and saved them on each.
After I loaded the 6th one , most of the rest already loaded and saved disappeared. I've gone through this whole process twice now. What am I doing wrong?

BTW, I really like the program, thanks.. 

Ernie


----------



## LotusE (Jan 30, 2004)

the files foxuser.dbf and foxuser.fpt just contain the user settings (like screen resolution, language settings, etc...). They are created every time you start the software.

For some reason they appear on the desktop. You can delete them, this can do no harm, but the next time you launch HCS they will reappear.

I will make sure that in the next version, they do not appear on the desktop.

Cheers

LotusE


----------



## LotusE (Jan 30, 2004)

the pics of your herps need to be in a directory on your hard disk. Once you remove them, they will also be gone in HCS. I only store the path to the file in the database of HCS, not the file itself, because I didn't want to take the risk of people loading pics of more than 1MB in the database, which would clutter it and make it slower.

So make sure your pics are all saved in a directory on your hard disk.

Cheers

LotusE


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2004)

I see.
Thanks for clearing that up for me.   

E


----------

